# Fire eel



## Oplr (Nov 6, 2010)

Im Looking to get a fire eel in my new 75 gallon tank. I was wondering if the eel would be happy in here? Ive seen guides ranging from 65-180, 180 is far too extreme for a minimum, its the same as saying an oscar needs a 125. Anyway, how would I hand tame the eel? The one id be buying would already be pretty big, would it be too late to handtame it? Is there anything to look for when keeping a fire eel?


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

75 gal is big enough for a fire eel, especialy if it is alone. fire eels are pretty timid, so if you want to tame it, its better to have either no tank mates or very peaceful fish that it cannot eat. basicaly, just get a hide for him, add a few plants to make him feel comfortable, and feed him with slow motions and patience. eventualy it will get used to you and will start coming out of its hide looking for food when you go to feed it. it took me about two months to get mine to eat out of my hand. so far as what to watch for, if you run co2 for plants then watch it for gasping, mine gave me a scare once when i accidentaly overloaded its tank with co2. he became very lethargic and sat on a plant with its head down gasping away, unlike the other fish wich swam to the top of the tank and gasped for air at the surface. other than that, its pretty much just like any other spiny eel.


----------



## Oplr (Nov 6, 2010)

Ive been reading some more 'bout this fish and was wondering how long it takes to handtame it and was wondering if it has any teeth and about the spines on its fins?


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

I cant say for every fish how long it takes to tame, mine wouldnt come near me until one day it came right up to my hand, and since then it eats out of my hand every day. they dont really have teeth to speak of, if they do ive never felt them, and ive never been stuck by any spines, i dont even know if they use them for defense. they pretty much act like an underwater puppy dog once they get used to you. just dont get discouraged if you never see him for the first while, i never even saw mine eat for the first month, he would just hide all day and only eat at night.


----------



## bnbfishin (Dec 14, 2010)

I had a fire eel. Your 75 will eventually be too small for it. That is unless the one I had was a freak of nature since it was well over 3 feet long when it finally died. They can become quite tame and handfeeding was never a problem. They can easily pop through your aquarium top since they are nothing more than a big muscle, similar to a snake. I found that out the hard way when I found him one morning laying on the floor. Not overly happy and covered with fuzz from the carpeting.

Anyways it's a great fish but plan on giving it a new home down the road.


----------



## AleyLOVESanimals (Jan 24, 2011)

180 is actually a great size for a fire eel, as they can get up to 2ft long. Plus they need room to swim around


----------



## Spuds (Jul 29, 2010)

I think a 75gal is just to small for a full grown Fire eel..... With the right care it will grow massive.

Just check out Mr. Eel.... (Not mine)






You might have to feed your eel live food at first. It took me around 4 months to get mine to eat prawn.....

He came up to my hand after 1-2 months. Once its comfortable in your tank and knows your hand=food it should come up.


----------

